# 1. AX "Lahmschnecken-Tour" - Bericht



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

Dies ist der Bericht unserer ersten Transalp. 
Teilnehmer: Lahmschnecke und Lahmschnecken-Mann, 2 Rucksäcke, 2 Bikes... und gaaanz viele Mücken! 
Route: Ehrwald - Riva in 7 Tagen
Zeit: 18. bis 24. Juni 2012

*Vorbereitung:*
Lahmschnecke hatte im Herbst nach ihrer ersten "Tremalzo-Befahrung" (wohl noch im Adrenalinrausch) die fixe Idee eines AX - Dank jkibler war auch schnell die grobe Routenplanung erstellt. Der Winter wurde (von Krankheiten unterbrochen) zum Training genutzt - biken auch im Schnee, Ski fahren, Laufen, Spinning, Fitness-Studio. Eine Woche "Trainingslager" am Gardasee Anfang Mai, Touren auf der Alb, im Allgäu und am Bodensee. Ziel war zu Tourbeginn mindestens 1.000 km und 10.000 hm absolviert zu haben - beide Werte wurden deutlich überschritten. Die Tourplanung wurde verfeinert, Hotels gesichtet, Wetterinfo- und Notrufnummern notiert, Karten studiert und im Forum jede Menge Fragen gestellt. Und dann war er da, der Tag des Packens ...

  
... und das alles in einen Deuter Transalpin  ??
Für eine weibliche Schnecke war der Lahmschnecken-Rucksack erstaunlich leicht, nur 5,1 kg - ok, der Lahmschnecken-Mann trug die Haarbürste und die Sonnencreme...  Die Bikes werden verladen... und es ging los. Lahmschnecke war schon ganz schlecht...

*Prolog oder "warm-up":* *18 km, 300 hm*
Ankunft in Ehrwald im "Ehrwalder Hof" bei blauem Himmel. Aufgrund eines frauentechnischen Defektes mußte der AX-Start um einen Tag verschoben werden, zum warm-up drehten wir aber am Nachmittag eine Runde über den Panorama-Weg (der knackige Anstieg nach dem Brückle zwang die Lahmschnecke aus dem Sattel, der Lahmschnecken-Mann trat hoch) zum Weißensee. Ein stetes Auf und Ab, gut fahrbar.
Die Nacht war unruhig, Lahmschnecken-Gedanken kreisten...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2012)

Prima Einstieg, gleich mal abonieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

*1.Tag: Ehrwald-Fernpaß-Piller Höhe (Gacher Blick)-Prutz*
*64 km, 1350 hm*
Bei strahlend blauem Himmel besteigen Lahmschnecke und Lahmschnecken-Mann die Bikes. Am Weissensee zum Fernpaß-Aufstieg fand eine Kuh das Lahmschnecken-Bike interessant, Lahmschnecke gefiel die Kuh aber weniger. Die Schnecke schlotterte vor Angst, deshalb verwackeltes Bild.

Der Aufstieg auf Schotter war knackig, aber auch für Schnecken "gut fahrbar" - kleinstes Ritzel . Ein kurzer Trail nach der Ankunft an der Fernpaß-Höhe (mit Blick auf die Autoschlange) - wir fühlten uns gut und frohen Mutes. Die Strassenüberquerung nach rasanter Schotterabfahrt war problemlos, der dann folgende Trail auf der alten Via Claudia zum Schloß Fernstein allererste Sahne und purer Genuß. 
 
Weiter gings über einfache Waldwege nach Nassereith und über die zu Unrecht so oft verachtete Via Claudia nach Imst. Hier rasten die Schnecken, bevor es kurz vor der Brücke nach Imst links über einen netten Trail nach Arzl und über Schotter und Straße nach Wenns gen Piller Höhe hinaufgeht. Das Thermometer hat mittlerweile die 30 Grad Marke deutlich überschritten. In Wenns gibts Suppe und Kaiserschmarrn, dann geht es weiter nach Piller. Die Hitze zieht uns die letzten Körnchen, aber nach kurzer Pause schnecken wir doch bis zur Passhöhe weiter. 
 
Traumhafter Blick ins Inntal, und da es jetzt nur noch auf netten Wald- und Wiesenwegen bergab geht fühlen sich die Schnecken sofort erholt und rollen in ihr Quartier "Zur Post" in Prutz. Hier war vor traumhafter Kulisse Materialpflege angesagt, bevor es ins Körbchen ging.
Fazit Tag 1: Wider Erwarten ein toller Trail am Fernpaß, ruhiges Kilometer - Rollen auf der Via Claudia und eine für den ersten Tag zwar wunderschöne, aber lange Etappe.

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

*2.Tag: Prutz-Pfunds-Kajetansbrücke-Altfinstermünz-Scoul*
*55,5 km, 900 hm*
Nach einer ruhigen Nacht beginnt der 2. Tag wie der 1. endete: Mit blauem Himmel. Wir starten gegen 9.30h auf eine vermeintlich leichtere Etappe. Doch bereits nach 6 km mußten wir auf dem Via Claudia Weg (für Wanderer ) die Räder kurz in die Hand nehmen... definitiv zu steil für Lahmschnecken. Traumblicke hinunter auf den Inn und super Trail (Lahmschnecken-mann fahrend, Lahmschnecke mußte ab und an absetzen)nach Tösens. Auf der Römerbrücke, deren Überweg man das alte Fundament nicht ansieht, ein kurzes Fotoshooting. 
 
Weiter gehts nun wieder auf der Via Claudia für Radfahrer zur Kajetansbrücke. Hier plauschen wir mit einem wirklich alten Herren der alleine gen Meran mit seinem E-Bike unterwegs war. Wir fahren ein Stück gemeinsam, bis wir kurz nach der Grenze wieder auf die Via Claudia nach links abzweigen und über schöne schmale Waldwege, kleine Holzbrücken und Geröllabgänge (vorgeschmack auf das Val Mora!) zur alten Römergrenzstation Finstermünz gelangen. Ein imposanter und traumhafter Anblick, der uns fesselt.
 
danach war wieder bergaufschieben (Gott sei Dank im Wald) bis zur Strasse angesagt. Wir schnecken gen Martina und biegen in den Ort ab, wo uns freundliche Schweizer die beste Raststation unser Tour zeigen: Das "Allerlei-Lädle". Christina mag anscheinend (Lahm)Schnecken und wir bekommen ein wunderbares Vesper und einen Salat mit dem Hinweis, dass "Radler immer zuwenig Vitamine essen". Eine gelungene Rast, das Thermometer zeigt 36 Grad...

Wir rollen weiter über Sur En gen Scoul auf guten Wald- und Schotterwegen, mit teils knackigen Anstiegen, die allerdings nicht allzu lang sind. Einige Bachquerungen, teils auch "etwas tiefer", geben den erhitzten Schnecken ein Abkühlung. Scouls kennen wir bereits von mehreren Aufenthalten und scheuen uns nicht, das komplette Dorf hinauf zu strampeln - wollten wir doch im Bellaval nächtigen. Der Empfang war leider abweisend, es sei kein Zimmer frei (im Tourismusbüro wurde uns etwas anderes gesagt) aber wir könnten ja ins Hotel garni gegenüber gehen und dann bei ihm a la carte essen - zu schweizer Preisen! Wir waren sehr enttäuscht und checkten nebenan im "Altana" ein, welches wir von diversen Aufenthalten im Winter kannten. Für uns wurde ein Zimmer zu einem Sonderpreis gefunden und wir genossen ein Bier, die Freundlichkeit der Familie Lehmann und die Küche auf Goumetniveau. Einfach nur lecker! Gestärkt und zufrieden kugelten wir in unsere Betten...

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## lieblingsschaf (1. Juli 2012)

Total nett geschrieben! Auch aboniert


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

*3.Tag: Scouls-S charl-Pass Costainas-Fuldera*
*35 km, 1160 hm*
Der 3.Tag begann wie der 2. endete - mit blauem Himmel. 

Dies sollte sich jedoch noch ändern, und auch die Mücken werden bald eine Rolle spielen. Doch davon ahnten wir noch nichts, als wir gen Inn hinabrollten und gemütlich auf Asphalt gen Minger und S-Charl emporkurbeln. Die Steigung ist noch gut zu kurbeln - doch fanden immer mehr Mücken an der Lahmschnecke Gefallen ... was dieser mit Mückenphobie gar nicht taugte. Wild fuchtelnd und völlig aus dem Tritt kommend schlenkerte die arme Lahmschnecke gen Minger. Ein Trikotwechsel von rot auf grau brachte nur leichte Besserung. Während der Lahmschnecken-Mann fast mückenfrei von dannen zog konnte die arme Lahmschnecke vor lauter Mücken um den Kopf kaum die Landschaft genießen - und diese ist ein Traum! Zuerst fast moränenhaft öffnet sich ab Minger das Tal, grüne Wiesen, Wald, ein sprudelnder Bach begleiten uns nach S-Charl, ein kleines Bergdorf. Und Mücken. Kurz vor S-Charl überholen uns 3 große LKW, die dem Geläute nach Kühe geladen haben. Nur wagemutige Fahrmanöver retten unser Leben, als die LKW auf Schotter an uns vorbeidonnern. Die Steigung nach S-Charl ist gemäßigt, allerdings blies uns scharfer Gegenwind entgegen, beiden Schnecken kämpfen mit den Rhythmus. In S-Charl dann erst mal eine Gerstensuppe im Crusch alba - und Top-Plätze beim Almauftrieb!
  
Die Befürchtung, dass wir nun um Kuhfladen herumschnecken müssen bewahrheitete sich nicht. Dafür zog sich der Himmel immer mehr zu. Lahmschnecke und Lahmschnecken-Mann schnecken weiter gen Passhöhe, immer an gurgelnden Bächen vorbei und von Kuhglockengebimmel begleitet (und von Mücken!). Als die ersten Tropfen fallen und der Himmel immer dunkler wird sehen wir bereits die Alp Astras am Horizont. Also Regenjacke an, Regenschutz über die Rucksäcke, und wie die Glühwürmchen spurten wir im Schneckengalopp zur Alp, wo wir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Regen stehen gelassen wurden - alle Türen waren mit Verbotsschildern verammelt. Es waren aber Menschen anwesend. 
 

gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

und weiter gehts am 3.Tag...

Die Schnecken warten unter einem Dachvorsprung bis sich die Regenschauer verzogen haben, Lahmschnecke vespert ihren Power-Riegel Marke Eigenbau (Nutella-Vollkornbrot) und freut sich auf die nahe Passhöhe. 

Als die Sonne wieder hervorspitzelt ziehen die Schnecken weiter. Ab der Alp Astras führt ein Singeltrail bis zur Passhöhe. Kleine Bäche mit Schmelzwasser werden durchquert... als Lahmschnecke einmal im Bach stecken bleibt versinkt sie bis zum Knöchel im Schmodder... iiih!Das hat man davon wenn man zu lahm durch Bäche schneckt! Aber einer echten Schnecke macht das nichts aus, und bald ist die Passhöhe erreicht. Fotoshooting und ein "Making of.." 
 
Der Beginn der Abfahrt ist sehr steil - nach Berichten hier aus dem Forum haben wir aber einen steilen Trail erwartet, es war aber "nur" eine sehr steile lose Schotterpiste. Lahmschnecken-Mann stürzt sich todesmutig hinab und meistert das gesamte Stück fahrend - Lahmschnecke hat zu großen Respekt vor der Steilheit und fällt beim Schieben fast den Berg hinunter. 

Nach einer weiteren Bachquerung ist die Abfahrt problemlos über Wiese und Wald bis Lü. Hier verschnecken wir uns und landen, nachdem wir die Straße verlassen haben, auf einem schönen Wald- und später Wiesentrail, der uns bis Fuldera bringt. Dort werden wir im Hotel Staila sehr freundlich empfangen - und den angebotenen Wäscheservice nehmen wir nach 3 Tagen gerne an. Ein gutes Abendessen, und wir fallen erledigt in die Betten.
Highlight des Tages: Der Trail/Weg von Alp Astras bis zur Passhöhe - und die Mücken...
Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

*4.Tag: Fuldera - Val Mora - Passo Fraele - Bormio*
*52 km, 850 hm (vermutlich mehr, da Höhenmesser aussetzte)*

Der 4. Tag begann wie alle anderen Tage - mit blauem Himmel. Wir waren beide gespannt auf das Val Mora. Davor lagen aber 800 hm Schotterauffahrt. Wir schnecken los und kurbeln Höhenmeter um Höhenmeter nach oben. Der Schotter wird immer loser, Lahmschnecke kämpft wieder mit den Mücken und steigt schließlich vom Rad. Der Lahmschnecken-Mann steht helfend zur Seite und schiebt die letzten Höhenmeter bis Dös Radond zwei Bikes. Und dann sehen wir sie: Murmele (für alle Norddeutschen: Murmeltiere). Lahmschnecke ist begeistert. Wir kommen über eine Kuppe und wechseln die Trikots, da der Wind nun ziemlich bläst. Ein idyllischer Platz. Wir radeln weiter bis Dös Radond und rasten dort im Windschatten der unbewirtschafteten Hütte und schauen wieder den Murmele zu. Ein ruhiger Flecken Erde...
  
Die dann folgende sanfte Abfahrt durch das Val Mora ist mit das Schönste, was ich bisher auf dem Bike erlebt habe. Beim Schreiben bekomme ich noch eine Gänsehaut... Das Tal öffnet sich, Bach und Almwiesen, auf einer Höhe von über 2000m, Schneereste am Wegesrand... dazu die Felswände... und eine Traumpiste! 
 
Der Weg wird schmäler, führt durch niederige kleine Kieferwäldchen auf trailigem Waldbogen und über Wiesen, langsam wird es verblockter, steiniger, der Trail wird ausgesetzt. Die Lahmschnecke kannte diese Stellen von Fotos, aber bevor sie darüber nachdenken konnte ob Schnecken hier herunter fallen können war sie schon darüber hinübergetrailt - kilometerlang geht es so weiter. Der Trail wird immer wieder durch lose Geröllabgänge unterbrochen, Lahmschnecken-Mann nimmt diese meist fahrend, Lahmschnecke hat Respekt und schiebt über diese Geröllhänge. Dieses Stück ist mit Worten und Fotos kaum zu beschreiben.

Gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

weiter geht´s mit Tag 4 - Val Mora

Wir waren so begeistert, dass es vom Trail und den Geröllabgängen keine Fotos gibt. Der Weg erforderte auch volle Konzentration.
Alles hat ein Ende, so auch dieser Weg, und wir kommen am Passo Val Mora wieder aus dem Trail heraus.
 
Hier sehen wir übrigens die ersten anderen Biker an diesem Tag - im Val Mora waren wir ganz alleine. Danach gehts bei kräftigem Gegenwind weiter über MoränenFelder an den Lago die St.Giacomo di Fraele. Eine kurze Rast, dann fahren wir rechts um den See herum. Unsere geplagten Schnecken-Popos und Oberschenkel werden auf der schlaglochübersähten Piste schwer geprüft. Aber auch dieser Weg hat ein Ende und wir gelangen über den Lago de Scale zum Torri die Fraele - ab hier gehts durch den Felsentunnel rasant herunter gen Bormio.
 
In Bormio ereichen wir nach kleinen Stadtrundfahrt unser Hotel Alù - und teilen es mit einer Hundertschaft holländischer Rennradler. Leider war auch der Whirlpool, in dem ich so gerne meine müden Schneckenbeine relaxt hätte, mit Holländern belegt... naja. Wir hatten ein schönes Zimmer unter dem Dach und haben geschlafen wie die Murmeltiere...
Fazit Tag 4: Val Mora - für uns ein ungeahnter Traumtrail - und völlig mückenfrei!

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

*Tag 5: Bormio - Gavia Pass - Pezzo*
*42 km, 1450 hm*
Als die Schnecken ihre Fühler aus den Betten streckten war alles wie an jedem anderen Morgen - strahlend blauer Himmel...

Heute stand eine reine Asphalt-Etappe und gleichzeitig der höchste Pass unserer Tour auf dem Programm. Die 4 vergangenen Tage machen sich bereits beim Aufstehen in den Beinen bemerkbar. 
Und so kurbelten wir los...und kurbelten...und kurbelten
 
und kurbelten immer weiter. Rennradler überholen uns, kein Problem, eher der andere Mountainbiker, aber er trug keinen AX-Rucksack. Nervig waren die Horden von Motorradfahrern, und ein Rudel schwäbischer Porschefahrer. Die Etappe war zäh, die Mittagspause im "Bellavista" angenehm. 

Wir kurbeln weiter - bei schönen Ausblicken. Die letzten Rampen ziehen Körnchen... ein schönes Gefühl, dass die Passhöhe immer näher rückt. 

Gleich gehts weiter mit der Ankunft am Gavia-Pass.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

Nach dem Kirchlein und dem Gletscherblick waren es noch rund 2 Kilometer...
Und dann war es geschafft! Wir hatten den höchsten Punkt unserer Tour erreicht. Und es lag noch ziemlich Schnee... 2 ziemlich erschöpfte Schnecken waren froh, diese Kurbelei geschafft zu haben.
 
Die Abfahrt mit tollem Panorama war bis auf die Tunnelumfahrung unspektakulär, die schmale Strasse erfordert jedoch volle Aufmerksamkeit. So rauschten wir wenig später in Pezzo ein und bezogen beim legendären Yuri Quartier. Nach einer riesigen Pizza gabs Fußball vom Bett aus - Deutschland gewann, wir schliefen zufrieden ein.

Fazit Tag 5. Ein bis auf die Passhöhe völlig unspektakulärer Tag ohne Mücken.

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

*6. Tag: Pezzo - Tonale - Dimaro*
*45 km, 560 hm*
Am 6. Tag war morgens alles anders... tiefhängende grauen Wolken, wir trauten unseren Augen nicht. Sollte das Wetterglück uns verlassen? Eines war sofort klar: Montozzo-Scharte konnten wir knicken - worüber die Lahmschnecke aber insgeheim sehr froh war. Sie war nach 5 Tagen im Sattel ziemlich k.o...Allerdings war die Aussicht auf weiteres Asphalt-Gekurbel auch nicht prickelnd.
So zogen wir nach dem Frühstück unsere Regenjacken und knielange Hosen an und schneckten los. Von Pezzo führt ein schöner Panorama-Wanderweg zur Tonale-Straße, man spart auch einiges an asphaltierten Höhenmetern. Gut zum Einrollen...

Und dann kurbelten wir auf den Passo Tonale - der übrigens potthäßlich ist. Lahmschnecke schwor sich: nie wieder!

Kurz nach der Passhöhe verließen wir endlich den Asphalt und vernichten die Höhenmeter auf gut fahrbaren Forstwegen mit einigen kurzen Traileinlagen. Der Weg hat wieder etwas für den Tonale entschädigt.
Wir hatten vor, an diesem Tag bis Madonna di Campiglio zu fahren - doch vor den letzten 800 Höhenmeter nach Madonna graute uns immer mehr, zumal es zwischen Dimaro und Madonna keine Unterkunftsmöglichkeit mehr gab. So beratschlagten wir beim Mittagessen, ob wir diese Etappe nicht in Dimaro beenden und den Rest des Tages im "Sporthotel Rosatti" relaxen und neue Kräfte für die Schlußetappe sammeln sollten. Wir waren schneck k.o...
So schneckten wir bis Dimaro und checkten im Sporthotel ein. Nach einer kurzen Runde im Pool legten wir uns bei mittlerweile wieder blauem Himmel in den heißen Whirlpool, blickten in die Brenta-Berge und fanden die Enscheidung zum relaxen einfach nur gut! Denn wir waren ja im Urlaub und nicht auf der Flucht.

Bei einem üppigen Antipasti-Buffet und anschließendem Abendessen ließen wir den Tag ruhig ausklingen.
Fazit Tag 6: Mut zur Lücke!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

*7. Tag: Dimaro - Madonna di Campiglio - Beg´n Ors - Sarca-Tal - Riva del Garda*
*95 km, 1800hm*
Der 7. Tag begann... mit blauem Himmel!
Nach dem (halben) Schnecken-Relaxtag fühlten wir uns gut und frisch und schnecken frohen Mutes gen Madonna empor. Einen Kompromiss mußten wir allerdings eingehen: Durch die Etappenverkürzung am Tag zuvor standen uns heute knackige 1800 hm bevor - soviel ist Lahmschnecke noch nie an einem Tag gen Gipfel geschneckt. Würde sie das nach bereits 6 Tagen im Sattel schaffen? So entschlossen wir uns ein Stück des Weges bis Madonna auf Asphalt zu fahren und so Körnchen für den Aufstieg zum Begn Ors zu sparen. Diese Entscheidung war richtig, die Auffahrt nach Madonna gestaltete sich so unkompliziert und wir waren bereits nach 1 1/2 Stunden in Madonna. Die Lahmschnecke mutiert zur Kampfschnecke.
 
Ab Modanna (voll häßlich!) folgten wir der Brenta-Expert-Runde. Sanft ansteigend durch den Wald, ein schöner Weg. An der Cascate gabs die üblichen Fotos (übrigens sehr schön dort!). 
 
Anschließend mußten leider 200 hm auf losen Schotterwegen vernichtet werden, was einer Schnecke nicht wirklich Spaß macht. Mußten wir doch die vernichteten Höhenmeter später wieder hochfahren. Kampfschnecke alias Lahmschnecke bekam es mit der Angst zu tun. War die Mission Begn Ors zu schaffen?
Dann gings wieder aufwärts zur Malga Val d´Agola. Die Auffahrt auf gutem Schotter war relativ gleichfömig, sodaß beide Schnecken einen runden guten Tritt fanden. Und wieder waren wir einsam auf weiter Flur - neben uns rauschte ein Bach, immer wieder blickten wir zu den Gipfeln der Brenta empor.


Gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

Dann ein Schild...

Die Malga Val d´Agola war nun bald erreicht. Dort füllten wir unsere Trinkflaschen am Quellbrunnen auf (lecker und eiskalt!) und trafen einen verrückten Spanier, der heute in Ponte die Legno gestartet war und bis zum Ledro wollte. Ein bischen Smalltalk auf englisch, dann drängte die Zeit. Die Lahmschnecken-Mission mußte erfüllt werden.
Ein kurzer Trail zum Lago d´Agola, am See vorbei... dann war für die Kampfschnecke alias Lahmschnecke schieben angesagt, der Lahmschnecken-Mann fuhr noch ein Stück weiter und mußte dann auch absteigen.
  
Die Aufstieg mit Transalp-Rucksack und Rad in der Hand war mühsam - der Lahmschnecken-Mann erwies sich wieder als Held und half der Lahmschnecke beim Bike schieben. Und dann waren wir endlich oben - leider waren die Berge rings herum wegen Dunst und Wolken kaum zu sehen.
 
Nun war klar: Wir würden heute Abend in Riva sein, die Mission wird erfüllt. Doch der Weg dorthin war weiter als gedacht...
Da wir den Passo Ballino bereits von allen Seiten kannten beschlossen wir über das Sarca-Tal nach Riva zu fahren... Die Höhenmeter wurden vernichtet, die Schnecken wollten endlich ankommen. Stenico, Ponte Arche... Riva war das Ziel! Die Tunnel bei Sarche konnten wir im Mai umfahren (die Sperren ließen sich umgehen); diesmal war die erste Tunnelumfahrung Richtung Sarche verriegelt und wir mußten 1 km durch den Tunnel. Gott sei Dank ging es bergab. Die Sperre vor der nächsten Tunnelumfahrung konnten wir öffnen und fuhren auf frischem Teer um die weiteren Tunnel herum. Im Mai war hier noch Schotter - schade. Dem Blick hinunter ins Sarca-Tal tut dies aber keinen Abbruch. Sarche war erreicht, und wir rollen in rasanter Fahrt gen Dro. Hier wechselten wir auf den Wanderweg, düsten durch Arco... das Ziel vor Augen setzte die letzten Kräfte frei. Um 20 Uhr rollten wir bei unserem "Tiziano" in den Garten - Lahmschnecke mußte Tränen verdrücken, vor Glück und vor Erschöpfung. Das Ziel war erreicht, die Mission "Alpencross" erfüllt.Glücklich fielen sich Lahmschnecke und Lahmschnecken-Mann in die Arme. Das Finisher-Photo mußte bis zum nächsten Tag warten...


----------



## Laul (1. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Alpencross und zu diesem klasse Bericht!
Seit heute nachmittag fieberte ich jedem Teilbericht der einzelnen Tage entgegen und hab mit Interesse Eure Strecke auf der Karte verfolgt....

Ciao
Laul


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

*Ausklang und Fazit*

 

Es ist geschafft, das Abendteuer "Lahmschnecken-Alpencross" ist beendet. Es wird uns noch eine Weile gedanklich beschäftigen. Wir hatten von wenigen Stunden abgesehen super Wetter und konnten die Tour fahren wie geplant - wenn auch die letzte Etappe durch den Relax-Nachmittag mit über 7 Stunden Sattelzeit und fast 100 km und 1.800 hm für mich eine Etappe am Limit war. Wir haben tolle Landschaften gesehen, einsame Orte wie das Val Mora, belebte Orte, hübsche Dörfer, nette Menschenkennen gelernt und wider Erwarten auch tolle Trails befahren... und wir haben viele Erinnerungen mitgenommen, die hier in diesem Bericht keinen Platz fanden. Wir hatten keinen Unfall und keine Panne, wohl weil vom Ersatzmantel über -schläuche, Notfalldecke, Medikamente, Notration und Notfallnummern bis zu den wasserdichten Überschuhen alles in unseren Rucksäcken Platz fand. Was man dabei hat braucht man ja bekanntlich meistens nicht...
Wir haben es auch genossen, nur zu Zweit und nicht im Rudel unterwegs zu sein. Wir konnten unsere Etappen einteilen wie wir wollten und auch kurzfristig die Etappenorte ändern. Wir sind stolz, ohne Guide und Gepäcktransport mit eigenen Mitteln dieses Abenteuer bestanden zu haben. 
Mein Dank gilt meinem Schatz und Lahmschnecken-Mann, der mich immer wieder motiviert und mir geholfen hat. Er ist im Alltag der Richtige und war auf diesem Alpencross ein wunderbarer Partner.
Mein Dank gilt auch Jürgen, der diese Tour vor 4 Jahren mit seiner Frau fuhr und die wir (von wenigen Abwandlungen abgesehen) übernommen haben.

Wir haben noch weitere 5 Tage am Gardasee verbracht, sind dort auch noch einiges geradelt und haben uns einfach relaxt. Ich sage nicht, was auf unserer Hotelrechnung alles an Getränken stand 

Zum Schluß noch unser "Roadbook", old-fashioned wie wir auch.


----------



## Denzinger (1. Juli 2012)

Dem kann der Lahmschnecken Mann nur zustimmen und seiner Lahmschnecke zu dieser Leistung gratulieren! Hat sie doch erst vor wenigen Jahren mit diesem Sport begonnen  und das in unserer Altersklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (2. Juli 2012)

Danke für den schönen Bericht. 
Ich möchte ab nächste Woche meinen ersten Alpencross fahren und habe mir die gleiche Strecke (samt Pillerhöhe) ausgesucht. Der Bericht hat die Vorfreude nochmal gesteigert.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (2. Juli 2012)

Gratulation zum ersten Alpencross!
Schön geschriebener Bericht, der viel über den Spirit verrät.
Genau so sollte man einen AX fahren: Alles kann, nichts muss.
Bin mir sicher, es wird nicht euer letzter gewesen sein.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Nervig waren die Horden von Motorradfahrern, und ein Rudel schwäbischer Porschefahrer..



Die fanden wohl eher das lahme Schneckenpaar nervig.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Juli 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die fanden wohl eher das lahme Schneckenpaar nervig.


 
Kann schon sein, aber wir haben wenigstens keinen Krach gemacht und auch nicht gestunken (hmm... naja... ein bisle gemuffelt vielleicht...).


----------



## RedOrbiter (2. Juli 2012)

Gratulation zum gelungenen Alpencross.
Und toller Bericht. Hat Spass gemacht hier zu lesen.
Wenn ich das hier so richtig heraushöre/lese (Begeisterung) kann Dein nächster Alpencross schon geplant werden.

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juli 2012)

Von mir auch Gratulation! Super, dass ihr das so entspannt gesehen habt und euch keinen Stress gemacht habt. Ich hatte unterwegs auch schon mal mehr Lust zum Baden als zum Weiterfahren. Ist ja Urlaub, wie du richtig bemerkt hast.

Echt netter Bericht


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2012)

Hey Lahmschnecke,
toller, unterhaltsamer Bericht, war sehr kurzweilig zu lesen!
Gratuliere zum geschafften 1. Alpencross 
Dann werdet ihr das sicher die nächsten Jahre wiederholen, nehme ich mal an?


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Juli 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
War bestimmt toll


----------



## haertsfeldbub (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo "Lahmschnecke" ;-) (das Synonym find' ich ja klasse...)

Habe soeben Euren Bericht gelesen - erst Mal freue ich mich, daß alles super geklappt hat und daß Ihr geiles Wetter hattet! Und ich habe die ganze Zeit Grinsen müssen, denn das was Du schreibst, hat Kathrin 1:1 ebenfalls so erlebt, gefühlt und gemacht (auch das leidige Mückenthema...) - der HAMMER 

Wie schon im Vorfeld ein paar mal hin- und hergeschrieben: Alpen-X ist kein Rennen und Hm-Sammeln (wie bei so vielen), sondern Urlaub, Abschalten, Selbsterfahrung und ein langandauernder Speicher von schönen Erinnerungen und Glücksgefühlen!  Um so mehr freue ich mich für Dich, daß Dein erster Alpen-X ein so großer persönlicher Erfolg war. Der erste Alpen-X ist immer der Schönste...

Wir melden uns mal... vielleicht klappts ja doch Mal mit dem gemeinsamen Radeln.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Juli 2012)

haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> Hallo "Lahmschnecke" ;-) (das Synonym find' ich ja klasse...)
> 
> Habe soeben Euren Bericht gelesen - erst Mal freue ich mich, daß alles super geklappt hat und daß Ihr geiles Wetter hattet! Und ich habe die ganze Zeit Grinsen müssen, denn das was Du schreibst, hat Kathrin 1:1 ebenfalls so erlebt, gefühlt und gemacht (auch das leidige Mückenthema...) - der HAMMER


 
Danke, Jürgen, ich habe oft an Euch gedacht...
Ihr hättet mich ja vorwarnen können wegen der Mücken... scheint wohl ein weibliches Problem zu sein .

Wir sehen uns mal auf ein Bier und ne Runde auf der Alb! Euch noch ne gute Vorbereitung für Graubünden (ich liebe es!) - wir schnecken die Runde dann nächstes Jahr nach  !

Grüße an Kathrin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haertsfeldbub (2. Juli 2012)

...das machen wir! Wir bleiben in Kontakt und melden uns per Mail! Viele Grüße nach GZ und auch an "Denzinger"


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juli 2012)

tatatataaaa  Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Willkommen im Club der AXler 

Sehr schöner Bericht und ich freu mich, dass es für euch ein solches Erlebnis war. Und Bravo für eure Flexibilität, was man zu zweit nicht alles für Möglichkeiten hat


----------



## udok (2. Juli 2012)

Hey ihr Lahmschnecken,

habe gerade euer Bericht intensiv gelesen, sehr detailiert. Super gemacht.
Da liest man herraus wie toll es euch gefallen hat. Und Respekt der Lahmschneckenfrau

LG


----------



## Hofbiker (3. Juli 2012)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen an das Lahmschnecken Team!

Ich gratuliere euch zu diesem tollen Bericht, der echt für Neueinsteiger zum Nachahmen einladet! Ich habe auf Grund eurer super Beschreibung mich in einigen Etappen gleich wieder an die vergangenen Jahren errinnert.

Durch diesen Bericht ich habe wieder viel Motivation für die kommende Tour mitgenommen, ich starte am 18.Juli eine Private Tour mit einem Herrn (65 Jahre). Werde dieses Jahr die Sache gemütlicher angehen. Wir starten in Pfunds und werden uns gemächlich Richtung Süden bewegen!
max 7 Tage sind geplant


Euch wünsche ich viel Spass für die nächste Tourenplanung!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Juli 2012)

hallo!

danke für Eure netten Rückmeldungen!

@südpfälzer: Viel Spaß und vor allem gutes Wetter auf Deiner Tour, vielleicht gibst Du anschließend kurz Rückmeldung wie es für Dich war?

@mausoline und scylla. Dass meine Schneckenbeine durchgehalten haben lag nur an unserem Super-Winterpokal-Team  !

Grüße Lahmschnecke (noch immer ganz hin und weg...)


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Grüße Lahmschnecke (noch immer ganz hin und weg...)



Oooohhh, wieder eine, die sich mit dem Transalp-Virus infiziert hat..... Gratuliere....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. Juli 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Oooohhh, wieder eine, die sich mit dem Transalp-Virus infiziert hat..... Gratuliere....


 
Danke! Du warst ja auch einer der "Helfer" bei der Planung


----------



## Spottyrady (5. Juli 2012)

Großes Kompliment für einen tollen Bericht und die noch bemerkenswertere Leistung. Da fühlt man(n) ich glatt mittendrin und auch dabei. Schöne Bilder dazu. Was will man mehr? Mehr solcher Berichte!


----------



## südpfälzer (1. August 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> danke für Eure netten Rückmeldungen!
> 
> @südpfälzer: Viel Spaß und vor allem gutes Wetter auf Deiner Tour, vielleicht gibst Du anschließend kurz Rückmeldung wie es für Dich war?


Hallo Lahmschnecke,
hat ein bischen gedauert, aber jetzt hab ich´s doch geschafft was zu schreiben. Ich wollte ja nur ein paar Sätze schreiben, aber beim rekapituleren sind mir die Eindrücke nochmal richtig bewusst wurden und es wurde ein mehrseitiger Bericht. Den hab ich etwas eingedampft und setz es mal hier rein:

*Erstens kommt es anders...*

*Prolog:*
Meine geplante Strecke war ja diegleiche wie eure, jedoch mit Start in Garmisch und  über die Hochthörelehütte nach Ehrwald. Etappenorte sollten sein: Imst, Scoul, Sta. Maria, Pezzo, Madonna di Campiglio, evtl. zusätzlicher Stopp in Dimaro.

Bei der Einfahrt in die Berge hatte es angefangen zu regnen. Am österreichischen Wetterbericht war für Außerfern Regen, für´s Inntal jedoch besser gemeldet, also bin ich noch kurz mit dem Auto über den Fernpass, um mich selbst davon zu überzeugen. 

*Tag 1:*
Am Ortsschild  Garmisch war ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt losfahre oder, da ich schon mal hier bin, nur eine kleine Runde drehe, bis mir´s zu nass wird.

Dann aber, kaum das Bike aus dem Kofferraum geholt, hat´s aufgehört zu regnen und ich war plötzlich ganz unspektakulär unterwegs auf Transalp-Tour.

Auf geplanter Route ging´s über Greinau und Eibsee hoch zur Hochthörlehütte, runter nach Ehrwald, an Biberwier vorbei, dann hoch zum Fernpass, durchs Schloß Fernstein runter ins Gurgltal und schon war der anstrengendste Teil von Tag 1 vorbei. Ab Nassereith gibt es zahlreiche Unterkünfte entlang des Weges, nur an Imst fährt man durch ein Gewerbegebiet vorbei. Also wieder hoch zur Touristinfo.  Das Zimmer nicht weit von hier war dann auf dem Weg zum Hahntennjoch, gesamt 150 Hm extra.

*Tag 2:* 
Der Tag begann planmässig: runter zum Inn, über die Brücke und hoch ins Pitztal, in Wenns Richtung Pillerhöhe. Dann wird der Plan Makulatur: Oberhalb Piller gab´s eine Baustelle mit kurzzeitiger Vollsperrung. Als ich auf die Durchfahrt wartete, hat mich eine Bikergruppe eingeholt. Dann geht´s weiter und wir kurbeln zusammen hoch und unterhalten uns, und ich sehe in einem Rucksack eine Startnummer vom Karlsruher Mai-Bike. Da ich an der CTF auch teilgenommen hatte, hab´ ich nach der Herkunft der Gruppe gefragt und erfahren, dass alle aus meiner Gegend stammen. Auf der Passhöhe gab´s dann gemeinschaftliches Cappucinoschlürfen. Nach der gemeinsamen Abfahrt kam dann folgendes Angebot: Die Gruppe besteht aus neun Mann, der zehnte ist kurzfristig ausgefallen, aber alle Quartiere bis Riva sind für zehn vorgebucht, einschl. Shuttle von Riva zurück, und teilweise schon bezahlt. Einziger Unterschied in der Route: Uina statt Costainas. So war ich fortan in der Gruppe unterwegs. Heutige Übernachtung in Sur En.

*Tag 3: *
Das Wetter ist wieder gut. Los geht´s mit 10m einrollen, dann direkt hoch zur Uina-Schlucht. Den Eindruck kann man kaum beschreiben, man muss es selbst sehen. Nach dem oberen Ausstieg über ein Hochmoor zum Schlinigpass, dann kurze Abfahrt zum Mittagessen an der Sesvenna-Hütte. Von dort erst sehr steil (lt.Tacho 32%) Abfahrt auf Schotter, danach Asphalt bis ins Vinschgau, dann auf Radweg hoch ins Val Müstair zurück in die Schweiz nach Sta. Maria. Dort Übernachtung in der Jugendherberge.

gleich geht´s weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (1. August 2012)

Fortsetzung:

*Tag 4: *
Heute ist es regnerisch. Alleine hätte ich evtl. Pause gemacht oder wäre ins Vinschgau abgefahren, dort sah das Wetter besser aus, aber mit der Gruppe ging´s weiter auf der geplanten Route Richtung Val Mora. Ab Sta. Maria gehts steiler hoch als nach der Karte vermutet. Je höher wir kommen, desto schlechter wird das Wetter und wir befürchten schon Schnee. Kurz unterhalb der Passhöhe von Döss Radond stellen wir uns in einem leeren Kuhstall unter und warten mit vielen anderen Bikern auf besseres Wetter. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde ist es soweit und es geht weiter. Je näher Italien kommt, desto wärmer wird es, am Stausee fahren wir links vorbei und unser Mittagessen am Rif. Val di Fraele können wir im Freien geniesen. Von dort fahren wir (mit einigen versteckten Höhenmetern) rüber zur Stelvio-Straße, dann auf Asphalt zum Cappucino nach Bormio.

Zu unserem Tagesziel Sta. Caterina sind´s dann nochmal 500 Hm Richtung Gavia.

*Tag 5: *
Auffahrt zum Gavia bei veränderlichem Wetter. Die letzten 300-400 Hm werden richtig eklig bei Regen, Wind und 6°. Doch an der Passhöhe ist durch diverse Rennradgruppen Giro-d´Italia-Atmosphäre und jeder, der hochkommt, wird mit italienischer Leidenschaft begrüßt. Dann reißt das Wetter auf und die Abfahrt wird sonnig. In Ponte di Legno hat keiner Lust auf Essen und wir nehmen direkt den Tonalepass in Angriff. Nach einigen Höhenmetern beginnt´s zu regnen und wir erreichen die Passhöhe nass und hungrig. Hungrig bleiben wir noch eine ganze Weile, denn die Suche nach einem offenen Lokal erwies sich als schwierig. Dafür kam zwischenzeitlich die Sonne raus und wir konnten eine schöne Abfahrt genießen bis nach Dimaro, unserem nächstem Etappenort.

*Tag 6: *
Das Wetter ist wieder schwer einschätzbar, aber im Moment trocken. Wir fahren auf der Bike-Route Richtung Madonna di Campiglio,als es plötzlich blitzt und donnert, aber es bleibt trocken und das Wetter wird immer besser. In MdC gibts den obligatorischen Cappucino, dann fahren wir weiter Richtung Val d´Agola. Die weißen Punkte auf dem Boden erweisen sich dann als Hagelkörner, hier war also vormittags das Gewitter. An der Alm vor´m See mussten wir uns kurz unterstellen, dann wurde das Wetter immer besser. Dann hochschieben zum Passo Bregn de l´Ors, rüberfahren zum Passo del Gotro, dann 1200 Hm Abfahrt durchs Vald´Algone bis zur Straße nach Stenico, von dort Abfahrt nach Ponte Arche, unserem letzten Zwischenziel.

*Tag 7: *
Morgens früh sind die Berge in Wolken, aber jede Minute wird das Wetter besser. Eigentlich ist der Lago lt. Verkehrsschild nur 26 km entfernt, aber wir wollen ja noch eine schöne Aussicht auf den See erleben. So kurbeln wir dann 800 m hoch und kommen irgendwann nach San Giovanni al Monte, wo wir zum ersten mal den See sehen, 1000 m tiefer. Jetzt geht´s nur noch bergab, denken wir, doch die Strecke hat noch einige hundert versteckte Höhenmeter, bevor wir in Arco Cappucino löffeln können. Von dort am Fluß entlang nach Torbole, dann entlang des Sees nach Riva. 

Geschafft: ca. 420 km, 10500 Hm.

*Fazit:*
Es war beindruckend. 
Der Unterschied allein oder in der Gruppe: beides hat seinen Reiz - alleine bin ich flexibel, kann halten, wo es mir gefällt, die Gruppe motiviert, wo man alleine vielleicht kneifen würde und verkürzt lange Anstiege, da man mit jemand reden kann und gar nicht merkt, wie die Höhenmeter sich zusammenaddieren.


PS.: Ich brüte schon wieder  über Alpenkarten, ich muss mir da einen Virus eingefangen haben ...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. August 2012)

Hi Südpfälzer,

Danke für den Bericht - da sieht man mal dass oft alles anders kommt als man vorher dachte ! 
Wie war denn die Auffahrt von Ponte Arche nach S.Giovanni? Steht bei uns noch auf der Liste, kenne ich nur von Riva aus.

Jaja, der Virus... 

Grüße Lahmschnecke


----------



## südpfälzer (2. August 2012)

Hallo Lahmschnecke,

von Ponte Arche sind wir auf Asphalt hoch nach Comano. 
Dort steht an der Kirche ein Wegweiser mit Höhenmeterangaben. Ab dort sind wir der ausgeschilderten Strecke gefolgt nach Malga Val Bona, teilweise Asphalt, teilweise Schotter.
Ab Malga Val Bona auf dem Itinerario Garda-Brenta teils auf Schotter, teils auf Trail über Malga di Vigo nach San Giovanni al Monte.

Runter sind wir im wesentlichen dem It. Garda-Brenta folgend via Gorghi, Tovo nach Tenno, dann durch Olivenhaine zum Capuccino nach Arco.

Im Hotel in Ponte Arche gab´s Karten mit den Strecken, ich habe aber leider keine mitgenommen.
Bei Bedarf habe ich einen GPS-Track.

Gruß aus der Südpfalz


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (3. August 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> ... Im Hotel in Ponte Arche gab´s Karten mit den Strecken, ich habe aber leider keine mitgenommen. ...


Die Karten und Tracks stehen alle online auf unserer Seite.
Einfach mal in meinen Thread rüberschaun.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. August 2012)

Danke, Südpfälzer, für die Info... wir werden den Weg wohl finden. GPS ist bei uns nicht - old fashioned . Und auch Danke Marvin für den Hinweis.


----------



## dede (6. August 2012)

NOCH viel schöner ist die Verbindung, wenn man sich ganz zum Mt. Casale hochkämpft (einige unangenehme Rampen, aber die Aussicht von den Gipfelwiesen ist es wert, das Don Zio ist auch ein nettes rifugio!). Danach ein paar super Karrenweg- und Trialabschnitte (via "Le Quadre", danch dem gerölligen Karrenweg folgen bis zum Abzweig "Duson". Hier links am Kamm kurz bergauf bleiben, dann etwas steiler abwärts bis zu einem querenden Schotterweg, den man schräg links überquert und nach etwa 300m an einem einsamen Jagdhäuschen vorbei kommt. Ab hier wunderschöne Flowtrails) bis zur Malga Val Bona und dann die Trails rüber nach San Giovanni (den WW Ri Marcarie folgend). Klasse danach die Verbindung rüber zum Rif. San Pietro und ggf. die Trails runter nach Tenno. In meinen Augen der beste (außer Tremalzo vllt.) Abschluß einer Transalp mit Ziel am lago....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (6. August 2012)

dede schrieb:


> NOCH viel schöner ist die Verbindung, wenn man sich ganz zum Mt. Casale hochkämpft (einige unangenehme Rampen, aber die Aussicht von den Gipfelwiesen ist es wert, das Don Zio ist auch ein nettes rifugio!). Danach ein paar super Karrenweg- und Trialabschnitte (via "Le Quaxdre" und "Duson") bis zur Malga Val Bona und dann die Trails rüber nach San Giovanni (den WW Ri Marcarie folgend). Klasse danach die Verbindung rüber zum Rif. San Pietro und ggf. die Trails runter nach Tenno. In meinen Augen der beste (außer Tremalzo vllt.) Abschluß einer Transalp mit Zielö lago....


 
Danke, so werden wir es machen, vielleicht schon Ende September, der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. August 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Danke, so werden wir es machen, vielleicht schon Ende September, der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt.


 
Wenn der Lahmschnecken-Mann meint, dann machen wir das... Danke, dede!


----------



## dede (6. August 2012)

Da hat wenigstens der Richtige das Sagen..... ))))))))


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. August 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Da hat wenigstens der Richtige das Sagen..... ))))))))


 
... ... nee, ich sach´ jetzt nix ;-)


----------



## dede (6. August 2012)

*Zwinkerchen*


----------



## südpfälzer (7. August 2012)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Die Karten und Tracks stehen alle online auf unserer Seite.
> Einfach mal in meinen Thread rüberschaun.


Danke für den Tipp. Ich hatte da schon mal reingeschaut, es aber irgendwie nicht mit meinem AX in Verbindung gebracht. 
Was mir vor Ort gut gefallen hat, waren die Wegweiser mit den Höhenmeterangaben.
Vielleicht als Tip zurück: Die Wege sind in den Navi-Karten nur sehr spärlich vorhanden, die osm-Karte ist hier besser als die Garmin-Karte. Es wäre schön, wenn die ganzen Wege auf osm ergänzt würden, die Tracks habt ihr ja vorliegen. (Ich mach´ die nächsten Tage schon mal den Anfang)




Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Danke, Südpfälzer, für die Info... wir werden den Weg wohl finden. GPS ist bei uns nicht - old fashioned . Und auch Danke Marvin für den Hinweis.


Wenn ich Eure Postings so lese, hat es Dich ja ganz schön erwischt.



dede schrieb:


> NOCH viel schöner ist die Verbindung, wenn man sich ganz zum Mt. Casale hochkämpft (einige unangenehme Rampen, aber die Aussicht von den Gipfelwiesen ist es wert, das Don Zio ist auch ein nettes rifugio!). Danach ein paar super Karrenweg- und Trialabschnitte (via "Le Quadre", danch dem gerölligen Karrenweg folgen bis zum Abzweig "Duson". Hier links am Kamm kurz bergauf bleiben, dann etwas steiler abwärts bis zu einem querenden Schotterweg, den man schräg links überquert und nach etwa 300m an einem einsamen Jagdhäuschen vorbei kommt. Ab hier wunderschöne Flowtrails) bis zur Malga Val Bona und dann die Trails rüber nach San Giovanni (den WW Ri Marcarie folgend). Klasse danach die Verbindung rüber zum Rif. San Pietro und ggf. die Trails runter nach Tenno. In meinen Augen der beste (außer Tremalzo vllt.) Abschluß einer Transalp mit Ziel am lago....


Diese Variante hatten wir unterwegs kurz diskutiert, da aber in Ponte Arche ein Wegweiser steht mit "Riva 26 km", hatte (nach einer Woche Fahrzeit) irgendwie keiner mehr Lust auf nochmal 300-400 Hm.
Wenn ich Deine Ausführungen aber so lese, hätte es sich wohl doch gelohnt. Aber man braucht ja auch noch Strecken für´s nächste Mal.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. August 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Wenn ich Eure Postings so lese, hat es Dich ja ganz schön erwischt.
> 
> Aber man braucht ja auch noch Strecken für´s nächste Mal.


 
Mich erwischt?? Nönönö....gar nicht...üüüüberhaupt nicht....

Genau, Strecken fürs nächste Mal...und übernächste...und überübernächste Mal... 

Die Höhenmeterangaben auf den Wegweisern fand ich auch super! dieses Beispiel könnte ruhig Schule machen!


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (8. August 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Die Höhenmeterangaben auf den Wegweisern fand ich auch super! dieses Beispiel könnte ruhig Schule machen!


Danke fürs Lob, ich werd's weitergeben.

Und dedes Tourenvorschlag auf den Monte Casale ist schon in der Endausbauphase auf dem Rechner.
Bis nächste Saison steht die Tour dann in Marvins Tourenportal online.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (8. August 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht als Tip zurück: Die Wege sind in den Navi-Karten nur sehr spärlich vorhanden, die osm-Karte ist hier besser als die Garmin-Karte. Es wäre schön, wenn die ganzen Wege auf osm ergänzt würden, die Tracks habt ihr ja vorliegen. (Ich mach´ die nächsten Tage schon mal den Anfang)


Nur zu, um OSM- oder Garmin-Karten muss ich mich zum Glück nicht auch noch kümmern. Das kann ja dann die "Community" tun...


----------



## macduffy (8. August 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Die Wege sind in den Navi-Karten nur sehr spärlich vorhanden, die osm-Karte ist hier besser als die Garmin-Karte. Es wäre schön, wenn die ganzen Wege auf osm ergänzt würden, die Tracks habt ihr ja vorliegen.


schau mal hier:http://www.garda-gps.de/karte_XL.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (9. August 2012)

@ macduffy:
Danke für den Link, die Karte ist super


----------



## LuckyPirate (23. August 2016)

toll be- und geschrieben...tja, da muss ich mir meinen 1. AX mit ein paar Kumpels nochmals durchdenken   ...erst-"Täter" / Rockies beim AX denn wir leben in Süd-Schweden und haben zwar Strecke aber keine Höhe in den Beinen.


----------

